# 71 Colleigiate



## friendofthedevil (Apr 5, 2018)

Here's my everyday rider at the Cantrall Creek crossing on the Sangamon Valley Trail




 



 

So 9 miles out with a tailwind means 9 miles home with the wind in your face.  Image this with a 15 mph headwind...


----------



## new2olbikes (Jan 19, 2019)

_
So 9 miles out with a tailwind means 9 miles home with the wind in your face.  Image this with a 15 mph headwind... _

Nice wheels, great looking all around.   good calorie burn on the way back, makes room for a tasty beverage!


----------



## Sven (Jan 23, 2019)

That's one clean machine there. Wow!


----------



## Eatontkd (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm starting to have this desire for a Schwinn!! Nice ride.


----------



## juvela (Jan 31, 2019)

-----

Thanks very much for posting!    

Looking great.  

"Sangamon Valley Trail" -

in the 1956 motion picture _Mr. Cory _ the protagonist played by Tony Curtis (real name Bernie Schwartz) speaks of operating a pushcart on Sangamon Street in Chicago.

-----


----------

